# Best Ecig?



## Allan (24/3/14)

Hi Guys,

As a newbie here can I have some opinions on what the members feel is the best ecig money can buy from anywhere in the world? The absolute Rolls Royce!

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Regards
Allan


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

I don't think there is one, Allan 

Some have unbelievable flavour and throat hit. Some have great clouds.
Some have a bit less of the above, but are more convenient for regular all day use.
And some are more appropriate for portability.

So it depends what you are after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Allan (24/3/14)

Thanks Silver. As a very recent ex smoker I am looking for something to keep them far away.

I do need portability as I am out and about most of the time so the Twisp style works well for me.

I guess the key points for me would be battery life, not getting a burnt taste and giving me the nicotine


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Well that sounds like you know well what you want.

From my fairly limited experience, my suggestion (and what I use myself) is a Vision Spinner battery on a mini Protank 2.

It will be debated as to what is the best setup for this form factor - but I suggest the above because I know it works well. 

If you are prepared to go for a slightly different shape of battery, I suggest the MVP box mod. It's about the size and shape of a pack of cigarettes. I am using this more and more even as a portable solution because the battery life is just so incredible. Actually it is very pocketable but not as slim as the first suggestion.

Here is a pic




The setup 2nd from the left is my first suggestion.
3rd from the left is the MVP I was talking about
And the Twisp is on the right for comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Welcome @Allan

Like most things in life, the perfect ecig is completely subjective, and does not exist!

Its all about a trade off. Some of the things to consider: portability, power output, flavour, vapour production, throat hit, ease of use, size, user's own competence, etc.

Like finding the perfect car, you won't find something that handles like a sports car, with the cargo capacity of a minivan, and the fuel economy of a prius.

What I can say though is that most users on this forum sort themselves a transportable setup, and then a home setup.

Usually this would be an Ego Twist & Innokin or Protank Mini (Portable rig) and then an SVD with decent tank (Nautilus or larger Innokin) for home use.

That seems to strike the right balance.

Oh, and @Matthee and the Reo guys will tell you that the perfect answer is the Reo device, but that relies heavily on good technical knowledge and the right equipment to get setup (incl chargers, batteries and coil making stuff)


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Jip, as @devdev said.
Reo Grand of ecigs.


----------



## shabbar (24/3/14)

my opinion : the best ecig out there is the one that works for you and keeps you off the stinkies !!!

all you need is an evod , the wants are endless unless you buy a reo


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Jip, as @devdev said.
> Reo Grand of ecigs.
> View attachment 2405


 She looks good without clothes on Tyler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

If I had to start all over again and could only have two setups then there is no question what I would get.

iTaste MVP 2.0 with a Kangertech Aerotank
and
A Smoktech SID with 2-3 18650 batteries and an Aspire Nautilus Tank. You will also need a batter charger.

Here are the links to each of the products.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/smoktech-sid-mod-sid.html

Whoops... Nautilus tanks out of stock... Vake King should be getting in real soon. Anyone else have Nautilus tanks in stock?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-37v-2000mah-button-top-imr-aw18650.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/nitecore-i2-intellicharger-nitecorei2.html

Then don't' forget spare coils for the tanks.

Here is a pic of them both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Not many are brave enough to make the jump to a Reo straight from a clearomizer. Can think of one on this forum, yes, it was @vaalboy's (please excuse his avatar) very first rebuildable. Nothing easier or more portable or gives a better vape. Please feel free to visit us at: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/reoville.67/, if you dare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

I'd say a Nautilus on a Itaste 134 mini (up to 12.5W) if you wanna go clearo and a Kayfun/Russian on a SVD (up to 15W) if you wanna go Rebuildable and REO if you have the cash!

And then the extra batteries etc.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------

